# Sticky  How to find drivers



## BCCOMP

*Re: Unknown driver. How-to...*

HI:wave:,


*"How to find drivers"​*
*Part 1

*​ Finding drivers is NOT any easy task.



You can pay for a program like *Driver Detective*, but why pay for third party software when the information you need is right there in your operating system?
Run a Program like *Everest*
*Everest* will produce a report that will list all *hardware ID's *on your computer. The report is very detailed and can be confusing to read if you do not know what to look for. Errors in the *Device Manager* will usually show up in Everest as *Unknown* or *Other Devices*.
Or the "*back door*" way


For the sake of argument I will use a *laptop* with an *Intel Chipset* and *XP* for an Operating System
(*Although it is important to always have the exact make and model of the computer you are working on*).

When it comes to *ID* an *Unknow Device* or *Other Device *the most important info you need is the *PCI\VEN_####&DEV_#### *(# = *number*). You may come across other types of error numbers (ACPI, USB PID's etc), but I will limit this post to just *PCI* devices. 
*PCI* = PCI Device (Not necessarily a device in a PCI slot)
*VEN* = VENDOR or the manufacture of the Device
*DEV* = Type of Device

*Everest* will give you these numbers, but so will the *OS* (Operating system).

Open the *Device Manager*

*XP users*



Press the *Windows + R* keys to bring up the Run box
In the Run box, type or copy and paste the following
*devmgmt.msc*
Click *Enter*


*Vista/7 users*



Click Start and in the search box, type or copy and paste the following:
*mmc devmgmt.msc*
In the search results, right click *mmc devmgmt* and select Run as Administrator


*Windows 8/8.1 users*

See *Part 2*

Now that we're in Device Manager:

*Right* Click on the Device in question
*Properties*
*Details* Tab

In *XP* the *VEN_ #### and DEV_#### *is located under *Device Instance ID*
In *Vista* and* Win7 *the *VEN_ #### and DEV_#### *is located under *Hardware ID*

Once you have the *PCI\VEN_####&DEV_#### *, the search is on!

*NOTE: You must find not only the exact VEN_#### and DEV_#### that matches your number, but it also has to match your operating system!*

There are millions of these numbers, but there is hope and several ways to narrow down the device (or driver). I will use this number for an example: *pci\ven_8086&dev_2792*

A quick Google Search of *pci\ven_8086&dev_2792* will give you several hits.
*Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family Device *
The *key* words here are *Intel* and *915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family Device * 
(You may find an exact hit as this number is an easy one, but I am going to take you through this one step at a time).

We know from this info it is an Intel (*VEN* or VENDOR) and the device (*DEV* or Device) has to do with the *915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family *, but it does not specify what the device is *exactly*. 

Is it the *Chipset Driver* or the *Graphics Card driver* (Graphics Cards do have chipsets, just like most devices):4-dontkno?
So we know who the *vendor* (Intel) is but not sure what the device is?

If you go to *Intel* you may have to search all over and download a lot of drivers to find one that matches your number (*pci\ven_8086&dev_2792 *). But thanks to data bases it makes it a little easier. Use of *Data Bases *is not 100% though.
The *Data Base* I use is:
PCI Vendor and Device Lists

When you go here a window will open
Input both the *VEN####* (Vendeor) and the *DEV####* (Device)
For the pci\ven_*8086*&dev_*2792* the results would be:
PCI Vendor and Device Lists

Yes, it is the same info as your Google Search:
*Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family Device *

But click on the *Intel* link to the right and you will end up with a very *LONG* list of *DEVICE ID*:
PCI Vendor and Device Lists
If you scroll through the list (its too bad they are not in numerical order) you will end up with this:
*0x2792* 
*Chip Number*: Mobile 82915GLx/x/x 
*Chip Description*: Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS/, 910GML Express Chipset Family 
*Notes*: Use Mobile *915* drivers from Intel.com (sometimes you may get a direct link, but even the "*Note*" (Hint) helps)

Another Google Search of the *Chipset Number*: Mobile 82*915*GL comes up with: (*google* *intel mobile 82915gl*)
Intel® 915G/915GV/915GL/915P/915PL/910GL Express Chipset Datasheet
(You may have several hits, so you may have to search a little)
THE RESULTS SHOULD BE 
For the Intel® 82915G/82915GV/82915GL/82910GL *Graphics* and *Memory Controller Hub* (GMCH) and Intel® 82915P/82915PL Memory Controller Hub (MCH) 

So, we now know that *pci\ven_8086&dev_2792* is an Intel® 82915G/82915GV/82915GL/82910GL *Graphics* and *Memory Controller Hub*
Basically a *Graphics* Driver

So now you go look for a *graphics* driver for a *Mobile Intel 82915GV/82915GL/82910GL Chipset*, but guess what? You will not find it on the Intel site. 
Thought you had it 
You probably forgot you have a:
*Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family Device *, 

Intel uses the *82* (*82*915GV) to identify it is a graphic driver on *some* chipsets (*but I wasn't going to let you go that easy*:laugh, so you have to look for the *graphics* driver for a *Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML* chipset.

If you go to *Intel* *Support* and input the info:
*Graphics
Laptop graphics controller (remember we are working on a Laptop)
Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family 
XP (our operating system)
Drivers*

You should end up with:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...et+Family&ProdId=1862&LineId=1101&FamilyId=39
I am using the ZIP driver:
*Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Windows* XP (zip)*
Once you have the driver and want to confirm it is correct, there is a way to do it. Remember the VEN_*####* and DEV_*####* *MUST MATCH* along with the OS (Operating System):

Download the driver and extract the driver to a folder.
Open the folder and depending on the driver you should find the *inf.* file or sometimes the Device Code (*VEN_#### and DEV_####) *is in the Setup file.
In this case the *pci\ven_8086&dev_2792* number is located in the *Graphics* (sub-folder)>*igxp32* (see attachment)


*Part 2​*


*Accessing the Control Panel in Windows 8/8.1*

Control Panel is a part of the Windows-based operating system which allows users to control the basic tasks and features of Windows through applets. Applets include Programs and Features, Device Manager, Network and Sharing Center, etc.

There are several ways to access the Control Panel in Windows 8 and Windows 8.1. Use any of these methods:

Method 1: Through the Start screen icon

To show the Start menu from the desktop view, hover your cursor over the bottom-left corner of your screen.

Right-click on the Start screen icon then click Control Panel.

Method 2: Through the Search charm

Step 1:
Hover your cursor over the top-right corner of the screen to unveil the Charms bar then click on the Search charm.

Step 2:
Enter control then select Control Panel from the search results.

To display all apps available in Control Panel, select either Large icons or Small icons in the View by menu.

Accessing the Device Manager

Device Manager is an applet for Windows-based operating systems that allows users to check the status of the peripherals that are connected to the computer. You can manually install drivers of an Ethernet or wireless adapter through the Device Manager. However, hardware manufacturers provide installation software that will automatically install the drivers of the adapter.

There are several ways to access the Device Manager on Windows 8 and Windows 8.1. Select from any of the following ways.

Method 1: Through the Start screen icon

To show the Start screen icon from the desktop view, hover your cursor over the bottom-left corner of your screen.

Right-click on the Start screen icon then click on Device Manager.

Method 2: Through the Control Panel

Select any of the methods in accessing Control Panel:

Step 1:
Right-click on the Start screen icon then click on Control Panel.

Step 2:
Click on Device Manager.

Depending on your computer’s specification, the devices connected to your computer will be displayed in the Device Manager once they are detected by your computer.

you can then right click on the device and choose properties then the driver details tab.

I hope you enjoy.
Bill:grin:


----------

